#ubuntu-iso 2013-02-25
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
#ubuntu-iso 2013-02-26
<nebuchadnezzar> Hello
<cjwatson> nebuchadnezzar: hi - thanks for your reports
<cjwatson> nebuchadnezzar: what revision of ubuntu-cdimage are you on right now for bug 1133321, and exactly what command line are you running?
<nebuchadnezzar> I'm using trunk cdimage
<cjwatson> Right, I know, but what revision number?
<nebuchadnezzar> and I run: ARCHES=amd64 DIST=lucid CDIMAGE_ROOT=$(pwd) bin/for-project $MY_PROJECT ${CDIMAGE_ROOT}/bin/cron.daily
<nebuchadnezzar> sorry: 1038
<nebuchadnezzar> It looks like Config.set_default_arches() do not use environment variables
<cjwatson> Any local modifications?
<cjwatson> Ah, yes, my mistake then
<nebuchadnezzar> only in for-project to accept my custom project name
<nebuchadnezzar> and some logging in build.py
<cjwatson> It's all been very awkward with the temporary bridging between shell and Python
<nebuchadnezzar> sure, I'm following it near in live ;-)
 * cjwatson attempts to write a test case
<cjwatson> My initial attempt at fixing this (by not exporting values from the config file to the environment at all, and relying on anything non-Python that needs them to source etc/config) horribly broke debian-cd
<cjwatson> I think perhaps the answer is to explicitly export the Config to debian-cd in its environment
<nebuchadnezzar> I must admit I'm not completely aware of how it works, I have a quite hard time understanding seeds and germinate, I set LOCAL_SEEDS, add a $PROJECT.$DIST/ seed directory, I added a $PROJECT.$DIST/$PROJECT seed file with my custom metapackages, list it in STRUCTURE which include ubuntu.$DIST, the germination is OK, I got my $GERMINATE_OUT/$PROJECT.packages but the $TASK_OUT/MASTER do not include $PROJECT/$DIST/$PROJECT
<cjwatson> It's generally better to add your custom metapackages to an appropriate existing seed instead
<cjwatson> Otherwise you have to modify cdimage.germinate.Germination.list_seeds to look at your additional seeds
<nebuchadnezzar> I looked cleaner to me, avoiding conflicts with ubuntu ones
<cjwatson> Or alternatively you can make some appropriate seed (e.g. "ship" or "desktop") inherit from your new seed
<cjwatson> By adding your new seed to the right-hand side of that line in STRUCTURE
<nebuchadnezzar> I though TASKPROJECT was use for the task MASTER
<cjwatson> I'd probably be inclined to do the latter
<cjwatson> No, different named seeds have specific purposes
<cjwatson> There's no "ubuntu" seed, for instance ...
<cjwatson> For instance, desktop and the seeds it inherits constitute the packages that should be installed for a default desktop install; ship constitutes extra packages shipped on the image which may be installed conditionally or may just be available for manual installation without having to go to the network; etc.
<nebuchadnezzar> What do you think about a configration option to be used in cdimage.germinate.Germination.list_seeds
<cjwatson> The various modes of list-seeds list the seeds that are used for various purposes
<cjwatson> It doesn't sound necessary or desirable in your case; the seeds are intended to be modified
<nebuchadnezzar> so, looking at cdimage.germinate.Germination.seed_dists, I create a $PROJECT.$DIST seeds directory, and create a seed file called "required" and list my metapackages in it, an empty seed file "$PROJECT" which depends on "boot required minimal standard" to build my alternate ISO with my packages?
<nebuchadnezzar> I really thought of building a seed tree and the roots are the $PROJECT listing some metapackages and depending on other seeds, but it seems that seeds file names are quite static, or maybe the $PROJECT-server is what I need, I'll make some tests 
<nebuchadnezzar> trying to be clear of what I did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5567938/
<cjwatson> You really shouldn't use required for this ...
<cjwatson> That has a specific meaning, roughly the set of packages installed by debootstrap
<cjwatson> I really actively recommend against this idea that you should name your seed after your project.
<cjwatson> It will only confuse you.
<cjwatson> Treat seeds as having functional names, not branding names
<cjwatson> I suspect you ought to just replace the server seed contents with yours; I'd recommend taking a bzr branch of the Ubuntu seeds to make it easier to manage
<nebuchadnezzar> no, I just add packages on-top
<cjwatson> I get the impression that your image is more like the Ubuntu server image than the alternate image?
<nebuchadnezzar> Well, the guy before me did some things, and we got alternate images, with a boot menu to install all our flavors (hack of $DIST/boot.$ARCH)
<nebuchadnezzar> I try to make it more "clean" in the ubuntu way
<cjwatson> nebuchadnezzar: Try r1039 and see if it fixes bug 1133321?
<cjwatson> Sorry for the delay - had to pick up my bike from the repair shop, then had a meeting
<nebuchadnezzar> not a problem, I'll try tomorrow
<nebuchadnezzar> good evening
#ubuntu-iso 2013-02-27
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
<nebuchadnezzar> as everything seems to work now, I'll doing some germinate today ;-)
<nebuchadnezzar> I really should have missed something about seeds, I created a myfeature seed file, depending on boot and server, but my task/MASTER does not include this seed file. Am I restricted to predefined seed name?
<cjwatson> I strongly recommend that you edit the server seed instead.
<cjwatson> Otherwise you have to edit cdimage.germinate to use a different seed for your product
<cjwatson> (Though you may need to do that anyway given that your project probably isn't called "ubuntu-server")
<cjwatson> cdimage.germinate starts resolving at predefined seed names/.
<nebuchadnezzar> ok, is it planned to make it configurable for derivatives?
<nebuchadnezzar> for now I'll use server for my tests
<cjwatson> Well, the configuration mechanism for flavours in the Ubuntu archive is (a) try to do things such as to avoid requiring modifications (b) modify the code where necessary
<cjwatson> No current plans to make it configurable
<cjwatson> I think a configuration mechanism would have to be pretty sweeping, covering all the places where project-specific behaviour is currently present; I doubt I would even want to attempt that until the Python rewrite is complete
<nebuchadnezzar> ok, now I understand own the "top-level" seed is selected in GerminateOutput.list_seed
<cjwatson> Right
<cjwatson> I suspect that over time I might want to make this more table-driven, much the same way I did with etc/default-arches
<cjwatson> Not currently scheduled or anything, though
<nebuchadnezzar> for now I added an elif for our project, as you said at 14:43
<nebuchadnezzar> now I enter the world of debian-cd "CD1 missing some packages needed by debootstrap", I have an error "cpp: error trying to exec 'cc1': execvp: No such file or directory" when generating rawlist
<nebuchadnezzar> I suppressed the quoting in the makefile to get the command and it works fine on my command line, maybe an environment problem?
<cjwatson> You probably just need cdimage r1044
<nebuchadnezzar> ok
<cjwatson> We ran into the same thing in production today
<cjwatson> It caused bug 1134162
<nebuchadnezzar> ok, thanks
<nebuchadnezzar> it works, now I need to work around mkisofs/xorriso :-/
<nebuchadnezzar> saw in CONF.sh
<nebuchadnezzar> need to find the good options to xorriso
<nebuchadnezzar> is it intended to merge local with main at cdimage time, at debian-cd time the apt-ftparchive seems to use it "1.filelist_local - fopen (2: no such file or directory)"
<nebuchadnezzar> "Generating list files for images \n Segmentation fault"
<nebuchadnezzar> I'll look at this tomorrow
<cjwatson> It is intended
<cjwatson> But the local-packages stuff is *really* poorly tested; we haven't used it on cdimage.u.c since 2005
<cjwatson> Somebody sent me a patch for it in 2008
<cjwatson> Beyond that, well
<cjwatson> Send me patches if you figure it out :)
#ubuntu-iso 2013-02-28
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
<nebuchadnezzar> it seems that isoinfo is segfaulting
<nebuchadnezzar> the manpage of isoinfo says that we should not use -l with -f, but it always segfault
<nebuchadnezzar> here is the output of a strace http://paste.ubuntu.com/5572849/
<nebuchadnezzar> it seems to be my raw image which cause the segfault, with another iso it does not
<nebuchadnezzar> I wonder if using only the -f for "find like output" is not simpler
<nebuchadnezzar> hmm, I have a dependency problem with isotracker http://paste.ubuntu.com/5572903/
<nebuchadnezzar> Ok, my segfault was due to symlink farm
<nebuchadnezzar> using COPYLINK solve my problem
<nebuchadnezzar> cjwatson: is it planned to support setting DI_CODENAME is cdimage?
<cjwatson> Not at present; not quite sure why you'd need to
<cjwatson> You need to check out lp:ubuntu-archive-tools in $CDIMAGE_ROOT/ubuntu-archive-tools
<nebuchadnezzar> cjwatson: having a newer kernel at installation time
<cjwatson> I would suggest just hacking debian-cd/CONF.sh
<cjwatson> Or whatever other bit of debian-cd seems appropriate
<nebuchadnezzar> seems that cdimage is responsible of extracting debootstrap
#ubuntu-iso 2013-03-01
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
<nebuchadnezzar> I successfully build a CD, now I have a base system installation problem, partman-lvm try to install lvm2, it is present on the CD (pool and dists/) but it fails to find it, any idea?
<nebuchadnezzar> cjwatson: do you have any idea about my lvm2 installation problem at base system installtion time?
<cjwatson> Not without full logs (and possibly a sample .iso, though not as the first resort)
<nebuchadnezzar> I'll put an iso and logs on the web ofter lunch
<nebuchadnezzar> ok, I think I found the error in the log, it's a gpg signature error of the Release.gpg on the disk
<nebuchadnezzar> does it seems problematic to you http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576605/ ?
<nebuchadnezzar> There are some Packages.gz which are empty, instead of 20 bytes for an empty gzip file
<cjwatson> I'd probably need to see the actual image.  It's hard to tell from an incomplete fragment of log.
<nebuchadnezzar> ok, I generate an new ISO without any local preseeding if you want to test it in KVM ;-)
<nebuchadnezzar> I uploaded the ISO and the log file http://eoleng.ac-dijon.fr/pub/iso/devel/debug/
<cjwatson> OK, thanks.  Will take a while.
<cjwatson> eta 4h30m yiks
<cjwatson> yikes
<nebuchadnezzar> I wonder what kind of line you have ;-)
<cjwatson> 2.5Mbps or thereabouts ADSL
<cjwatson> And it seems to be sitting at roughly 40-50KBytes/s for this
#ubuntu-iso 2017-03-05
<hackr3> test
